# Snakes eating their poop



## stickbow

Hello
Last night I found one of my corns eating poop, it was fairly fresh and still slightly runny, The snake had been fed about 5 days ago and had 2 large mice, I feed them every 10-14 days with 2 large mice so I do not think he was hungry.

Has anyone else had this or know why he should be doing it? 
cheers Paul..


----------



## AnimalLucas

stickbow said:


> Hello
> Last night I found one of my corns eating poop, it was fairly fresh and still slightly runny, The snake had been fed about 5 days ago and had 2 large mice, I feed them every 10-14 days with 2 large mice so I do not think he was hungry.
> 
> Has anyone else had this or know why he should be doing it?
> cheers Paul..


Never seen this before in my corn :hmm:


----------



## Fen

Neither have I, very strange


----------



## Addymk2

Potential for the poop to still smell of mouse, if it comes out warm and big enough it could be seen as a mouse. 

Shot in the dark there


----------



## Rosiereal79

animals will eat poop if they are lacking in vitamins/minerals they would normally get from their food, maybe get some reptiboot or google some other suppliment options and give them a try but if it is a 1 off it could be your snake was being abit of a derp that day


----------



## StatickMotion

It could be that they don't have enough bacteria in their gut to digest properly so they eat it to try to up the levels, I would recommend using some Avipro plus for a couple of weeks and see what happens


----------



## hpnae.83

So I was feeding my ball python the other day and they completely missed their meal and hit a ball of their own feces. And ate it. Are they going to be okay or should I be worried


----------



## Malc

hpnae.83 said:


> So I was feeding my ball python the other day and they completely missed their meal and hit a ball of their own feces. And ate it. Are they going to be okay or should I be worried


What is this forum coming to.... Not only is this thread NINE years old, the above post should be used as a prime example of poor husbandry due to the failure to do spot cleaning


----------



## Swindinian

hpnae.83 said:


> So I was feeding my ball python the other day and they completely missed their meal and hit a ball of their own feces. And ate it. Are they going to be okay or should I be worried


I would be worried.
Perhaps take yourself to the vet?
See if they do a test for b*llsh*t. Pretty confident the result would come out positive.


----------

